# iridescent pressed powder?



## mel0622 (Jan 29, 2006)

whats it for? highlighting? is it really shimmery?


----------



## aziajs (Jan 29, 2006)

I just saw Belightful the other day and if it wasn't for the fact that I have spent too much money lately, I would have gotten it.  It was so beautiful.  I actually tried it on my hand with my finger.  It was similar to Naked You, in my opinion.  But it didn't have the glitter, just soft shimmer.  So pretty.  I think you could use it, lightly, for an all over glow or more heavily as a highlighter on your cheeks


----------



## tannny (Jan 30, 2006)

i have both belightful and naked you and i can tell you that belightful is way better. the silver and clumpy glitter in naked you dont go with my skin type/texture... i use belightful as a highlight on my cheeks along with a blush or one of those cream color bases...it lookes awesome with the glimmer shimmers too...


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 30, 2006)

i have Blushing Femme (i think that's the one) and I tend to use it a lot.  I saw the powder from the Icon collection and turned it down in favor of this one.


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 30, 2006)

i looove these!! i got one in the color ICE and by far is one of my fav mac items, i use it when i go bare on my skin, its so pretty. I think its an underdog product really, im goni to my cco where they have alot of them left to stock up! It leaves a soft pinkish glow with mininal glitter/shimmer. Its not liek a lustre where thiers glitter everywhere, alot of my clients make that misconcpetion when they see it at first. I also love to use it to highlight the borwbone or inner corners of eyes.


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 30, 2006)

i have every single one that mac has out to date!I use it on my whole face...but for a girl u can just use it to highlight on the cheeks or even highlight the brown bone or even for the skin...allan, hawaii


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 12, 2007)

how would belightful show up on NC40 coloured skin? 
Is it really similae to naked you because it just look like honour blush to me


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 12, 2007)

i like mine its almost like an msf but less glittery i use my star idpp all over my face or sometimes just on my apples id compare it to naked you they almost look the same.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jan 12, 2007)

i use delicacy to highlight and ice to go on top of pink matte blushes for an extra kick.


----------



## ChrisChick (Jan 14, 2007)

I use Belightful every day as a highlighter. IMO, much better than the MSF's (and definitely not as hyped and hard to find). I think that a lot of people would dig these a lot more if they jumped off the MSF bandwagon.


----------



## mistella (Jan 14, 2007)

I use Belightful almost everyday too! I love it.. I'm going to buy Star soon; it's more bronzy


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 15, 2007)

What brushes are you all using with these?
I have one (Belightful or Delicacy, I can't remember) but have only used it once.  It was waaaay too chunky for me (my like Forgey & Filament shadows-which I HATE!)


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jan 15, 2007)

I always thought people hated these because I never hear them talk about them.  I have Star and Ice, haven't tried Star yet but I do like Ice - but compared to MSFs, I do like MSFs better because I think they show up better.


----------



## amoona (Jan 15, 2007)

I just bought Star this weekend (the counter downtown had a ton of LE stuff left over) and I love it. I've only tried it today and it's a slight highlight which is gorgeous. My cousin bought one too and she used it all over her face yesterday and it was very lovely. That's more for a going out at night look.


----------



## Sanne (Jan 15, 2007)

i only have Ice (LE) and I love it!! apply it with the 187 brush and buff it on the top of you cheekbones, and it will look lovely!!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 17, 2007)

i have a few of them but mostly use belightful
i apply it when i take the extra time to contour and highlight, which is pretty much only for special occasions

i use it on the high planes of the face with the fan brush


----------



## sigwing (Jan 17, 2007)

This is the "Beauty Powder" in the compacts?  If so...I better grab one of the new ones.

OK, just realized they are 2 different things on the website.  Are they basically the same kind of powder?

I've been wondering if any of their special edition compacts are refillable, too.  Does anyone know?


----------



## vicuna1 (Jan 17, 2007)

How do the Iridescent Powders differ from the Sundressing Beauty Powders? I know the Icon BPs that I have are matte, but the Sundressing ones had a shimmer so I wonder if there is a difference between IPs vs. Sundressing BPs.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 24, 2007)

I have Belightful (nw40) and use if for highlighting purposes, esp cheekbones. It's really pretty.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vicuna1* 

 
_How do the Iridescent Powders differ from the Sundressing Beauty Powders? I know the Icon BPs that I have are matte, but the Sundressing ones had a shimmer so I wonder if there is a difference between IPs vs. Sundressing BPs._

 
the sundressing bps have hardly any shimmer to them, where as ipps have more noticeable shimmer...


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_i have a few of them but mostly use belightful
i apply it when i take the extra time to contour and highlight, which is pretty much only for special occasions

i use it on the high planes of the face with the fan brush_

 
is the fan brush really worth dishing out that much for? i mean, does it do anything extra special? this sounds intriguing LOL!


----------

